# Donor recipients- how many times?



## sue1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi,

Im now going down the route of having ivf with de as i have had 2 failed ivf cycles (with own eggs and dh sperm) I have has 3 early m/c which the docs say was prob because there was something wrong with the embryo. I have a high fsh 9.4, 9.8, recently 7 (none of this makes sense) and have been told i have poor ovarian reserve. Im 31. I want your advice and experience on the following if you have been in a similar position;

1.How many times did it take with de to conceive and

2. For how many of you did de not work? 

3. Why does de fail?

Im quite scared now and really down as if this does not work then what do i do?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

XX


----------



## JackieO (May 28, 2007)

Dear Sue,

We had several rounds of failed IVF with my own eggs before we decided to go down the donor egg route. Like you, I had high FSH readings and low ovarian reserve. We were on a waiting list for over three years when we got a call from the hospital to say that we were at the top of the list. For us it worked first time and we now have a beautiful 18 week old baby boy, Thomas. He really is our little miracle.  

I can really relate to your fear and heartache. All I can say is that there is hope and if it is the quality of your eggs that has been the problem then donor eggs could be a very good option for you. 

Take care,

Jackie


----------



## sue1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Jackie,

Thanks for yor reply. Huge congratulations too on your baby's birth. I just hope it works for me but the fear of it not i cant bear thinking about. 

XX


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

Sue,     

when you say the docs think it was "prob" abnormalities that caused the mcs, HAS ANYONE ACTUALLY CHECKED THIS DEFINITIVELY?  There are so many (much older) women on here and some I have met in "real" life who were told this and it transpired that even fr them, there was nothing at all wrong with the embr but the docs they consulted didn't know enough frankly to understand eg clotting issues, immunes, etc. 

I hope you dotn mind if I ask what investigations you have had done on those two issues? i am sorry if this sounds intrusive or bossy, i don't mean it to AT ALL, but it makes me so concerned to read that they are moving a 31 year old towards DE when they don't seem to have built the case for it from what you wrote.

please please go in to bat for yourself on this as it may well be that you can take something simple to fix it? clexane? prednisolone? are you on these for exmaple? xxx


----------



## sue1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello Anna

I dont find your post offensive in the slightest, in fact more out of concern for me. Thank you. Ive just logged on so have not have a chance to reply.

I have had 3 miscarriages, 1st one ended at 5 weeks, the 2nd at 6 weeks and the 3rd at 4 weeks. I never got to a scan on any of them. I have been to 3 differnt docs and all three said when someone has early miscarriages like me it usually means there was something wrong /abnormality with the embryo. Prior to that i was ttc for 2.5 yrs.

I have had and dh, chromosone testing which came out fine and i also had the repeat miscarriage tests which came out ok too. The only thing i suffer from is an underactive thyroid which by the way is boarderline so they put me on thyroxine a small dose.

I have had no pregnancies since Mar 2007 (3rd m/c) i have had one ivf cycle where i produced 4 eggs, two transfered and did not result in a pregnancy. I then went for round two but the meds did not work and i didnt produce big enough follies so the cycle was aborted.

I was told at my review meeting that i have less than 1% chance of conceiving with my own eggs. My fsh has always been tested in the mid 9 and high 9's. However my last reading a month or so ago was 7. I couldnt beleive it when i asked about this they said that it doesnt omit the fact that my fsh has been higher before and that i did not produce when stimulated with drugs so i have a low egg reserve which also generally means old/low quality eggs.

I will admit i was devastated. I couldnt believe this was happening to me at age 31 so accepted when they said next option if not adoption was egg donor. I asked if it could be anything else they said no.

If you can recommend any tests i should try and ask for pls do as it will be much appreciated. Thanks for replying.

XX


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

there is a huge panoply of tests you should have had (and perhaps haev had)

look under invetsiagtions and immunology.....

all sorts of things like clotting, immune reactions should be looked at and again maybe that's what you mean by the miscarriage tests....

DE - how old were the donors? to me, it is very very unusual that someone of your age and presumably young DE has 3 miscarriages. it sounds MUCH more to me like implantation issues than the DE. the NHS drs often DO NOT UNDERSTAND THIS - you will have to push.  what clinic a reyou at?  xxxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Sue hasn't done DE yet...


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Have a look here, Sue

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0


----------

